# Don't mix your creatine. Sudden Death Syndrome.



## Steve Latinner (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't mix Creatine with Gatorade, you get killed that way.

http://www.wnho.net/scdandaspartame.htm

Quote:

"Dr. Bowen wrote: "The death of Charles Flemming, an athlete who died after consuming very large amounts of aspartame and creatine both of which lead to the formation and release of large amounts of methanol in the body upon their consumption has led me to review the medical literature in related topics because his wife was falsely imprisoned for poisoning him with methanol which she never had any access to nor were any proper forensics applied to really identify the source of the methanol poisoning from which he apparently died. Charles had used large amounts of Gatorade and dumped in lots of creatine, three times the recommended dose. Aspartame and Creatine are both N methyl esters. They are both substrates from which the body by obligatory mechanism forms methanol and thus they are additive in their effect of producing the highly destructive methanol - formaldehyde - formic acid - carbon monoxide toxic axis in the human body. Charles had engaged in vigorous athletics - basketball. My more complete review of this, and the topics essential to the biochemical comprehension of the issues that his death thereupon hinged, and in fact occurred are posted on my web page at www.bowendrjim.com
"There have been a lot of similar deaths of well known athletes after consuming creatine and sports drinks and then engaging in forced/competitive athletic activities. My article on aspartame and sudden death gives a good foundation for understanding the condition your heart and cardiac conduction system are left in if you consume aspartame. The acute activation of the methanol-formaldehyde-formic acid-carbon monoxide toxic axis from concurrent use of creatine and aspartame is, of course, a final blow to the already decomposed/compromised heart, and its conduction system. We, however, need sources to come forward and identify the fact that all or most of the other mentioned suddenly demised athletes were indeed aspartame consumers. Charles Fleming was also using Ephedra which got a bad rap."


----------



## krisp2150 (Apr 26, 2005)

The website www.wnho.net where that story is taken from is not a reputable health information site. The article's author, Betty Martini often claims to be a doctor, but her degree is an honorary doctorate in humanities. She is well known as a champion of alternative medicine who has zealously crusaded against aspartame for a long time. I have yet to see a real study (the kind published in a peer reviewed journal) that backs up the claim that mixing aspartame and creatine can result in death.


----------

